# 12x12x18 Zoo Med for Imitators



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello all! I'm not totally finished with this tank but I think it's close enough to post. This will eventually house my R. _imitator_ 'Chazuta' pair after it grows in for awhile. 

The initial mockup. 








I wanted to do something with this leftover piece of driftwood from an older build of mine. Unfortunately it didn't fit in the orientation I was wanting so I had to hack it up. Here it is after I reattached the leftover pieces to better represent the shape I was after. I covered the showing great stuff with hygrolon. 

























Next, I foamed in the background. The horizontally oriented cork piece should give me a nice ledge for some epiphytic ferns and Peperomias. 









I ended up cutting out the large lump of foam in the bottom left and replacing it with another piece of cork. Then, the background was covered in hygrolon. I hadn't used hygrolon before but so far I'm enjoying it, hopefully I get a lot of good moss growth. 

















Finally I was able to get some initial planting done. I have another batch of plants coming and I may add some others from my 10 gallon tank before I decide I've had enough.
























This is how it sits today I should have final planting pictures by the end of the week. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## DendroRob (Sep 19, 2017)

Looks really nice. Can’t wait to see the background all grown in!!


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

I like the design, very cool!


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

This looks great! What are you using to keep the hygrolon wet? Are you going to add a missing system? I've used hygrolon to grow moss, and hygrolon wicks water really well to grow moss. You will be amazed to watch the moss grow! Ventilation helps the moss to grow faster. Please update with pictures!!!!


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

I will be hand misting. It's such a small tank I should have no issue keeping everything moist and growing. I will certainly update with pictures!


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I like how you manufactured the stump. Very clever 

Mark


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

I've now finished planting after receiving my new plants. I think I'm happy with the placement of everything now but I'm sure there will be numerous small adjustments and tweaks. I may end up adding more moss from my other viv as I'm too impatient to wait for a nice green background. 
Anyways, here's some crappy cell-phone pictures.


----------



## BDaisy (Oct 15, 2017)

I am inspired! These little Zoo Med’s are on sale at Petco for $59, at least here in Evans. I am picking one up tomorrow to give it a go. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

BDaisy said:


> I am inspired! These little Zoo Med’s are on sale at Petco for $59, at least here in Evans. I am picking one up tomorrow to give it a go. Thanks for sharing.


No problem! You should share your tank once it gets going. Also I'll have to check the price at my petco, thank you for that.


----------



## BDaisy (Oct 15, 2017)

Also, NEHERP has them for $49.99, but I’m not sure about s&h.


----------



## BDaisy (Oct 15, 2017)

Sorry, I was mistaken. Petco has Zilla brand on sale. Not sure how it compares as I haven’t seen any brand in person.


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Do you have a plant list? Really like the look of this tank. Do you plan on adding any broms? I have a 12x12x18, how often are you misting? just once daily?


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

SirRobby said:


> Do you have a plant list? Really like the look of this tank. Do you plan on adding any broms? I have a 12x12x18, how often are you misting? just once daily?


_Marcgravia rectiflora_
_Peperomia prostrata_
_Peperomia serpens 'large form'_
_Microgramma reptans_
_Episcia sp._
_Pyrrosia piloselloides_
Low growing tropical moss from Manuran

I've just purchased a _Vriesea racinae_which should arrive here soon but I believe that is all I will use as far as broms go. I have film canisters for egg deposition. 

I just mist whenever the moss starts to look a little dry, which basically amounts to every day or every other day. I will most likely cut back on this once everything gets established.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 28, 2013)

baskis said:


> _Marcgravia rectiflora_
> 
> _Peperomia prostrata_
> 
> ...




Thanks for this- haven't seen many people list plants relative to showing their setups. Quite helpful


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Here's hopefully the last planting before I just let it grow. Though now that I think about it, one more brom sure would look nice.... 




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## Boots (Oct 10, 2017)

This looks great, can’t wait to see it all grown!
Good luck!


My Journal
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=331233


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Looks great! How do you like the hygrolon so far? I find mine needs a lot of water to stay moist. My 18x18x24 has some that gets a little dry even with my mistking.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> Looks great! How do you like the hygrolon so far? I find mine needs a lot of water to stay moist. My 18x18x24 has some that gets a little dry even with my mistking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks! I know what you mean about the hygrolon not holding water. When I had the hygrolon on the main branch in the middle it was drying out far too rapidly for my moss to take hold. But for some reason, the hygrolon on the background has had no issue remaining moist with daily or even every other day misting. Probably due to lack of ventilation near the rear of the enclosure, whereas the wood is closer to both the vent under the doors and the vent in the top. I've also never had anything root as quickly as these plants have into the hygrolon. When it's in a place to stay moist I think it's a great growth media. It also looks really cool in my opinion


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

baskis said:


> Thanks! I know what you mean about the hygrolon not holding water. When I had the hygrolon on the main branch in the middle it was drying out far too rapidly for my moss to take hold. But for some reason, the hygrolon on the background has had no issue remaining moist with daily or even every other day misting. Probably due to lack of ventilation near the rear of the enclosure, whereas the wood is closer to both the vent under the doors and the vent in the top. I've also never had anything root as quickly as these plants have into the hygrolon. When it's in a place to stay moist I think it's a great growth media. It also looks really cool in my opinion


My moss and climbers love it but at tye very top of my tank its sort of a no mans land as far as plants ir moss go. Glad yours is working out it looks great so far.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

The moss has been growing in pretty well! I should have taken a picture the other day when the episcia was blooming but forgot. 









bonus frog and frog butt


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

Very nice. I have to keep fighting the urge to get imitators.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Nice job, it's filling in well!


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

S2G said:


> Very nice. I have to keep fighting the urge to get imitators.


Don't fight it - it only comes back stronger ;-)

Great job on this tank, baskis!

Mark


----------

